# vr6 supercharger brackets?



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

so i have spent all day trying to find the brackets for mounting a supercharger on a vr and i cant find anything, c2 no longer makes them and that jrc site doesnt seem to work.What i am wondering is if anyone has some good pics of the brackets so i can see if i can just fab one up, also if anyone has ever made their own and has any advice, and if some knows where to get them or any for sale. TIA


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (mark2.0aba)*

which charger are you using?


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (groupracer)*

oh my bad, a vortech more than likely its gonna be the v9. but if i remember reading right the vortechs all use the same bracket?


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (mark2.0aba)*

your telling me no one has nothing?


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (mark2.0aba)*

all vortechs do NOT use the same brackets


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (mark2.0aba)*

unless you are planning not to run more than 8 or 9 pounds boost I would stay away from the V9. Mine only lasted 2200 miles! I have upgraded to a V2. I was going to go with the V1 but I was told by Vortech that they would not be selling the V1 any more I would have to go with the V2 SI. And yes there are no bracets or mounts avalable comercially, so you have to make your own. VF won't even sell you one for the V9.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (groupracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groupracer* »_unless you are planning not to run more than 8 or 9 pounds boost I would stay away from the V9. Mine only lasted 2200 miles! I have upgraded to a V2. I was going to go with the V1 but I was told by Vortech that they would not be selling the V1 any more I would have to go with the V2 SI. And yes there are no bracets or mounts avalable comercially, so you have to make your own. VF won't even sell you one for the V9.

you have any pics of your set up?


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (groupracer)*

yeah i dont really plan on going over 8 psi. yeah the bracket thing sucks. i did find a thread about a guy who was gonna start makin the bracket for the v9 but they shut his thread down cause of violating rules or something and i cant get his screen name. if anyone has any ideas of who it was let me know. so you use to have the v9? you wouldnt happen to have the bracket still would ya? haha


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (mk4vrjtta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4vrjtta* »_
you have any pics of your set up?

Here's what's on the car now with the V9, 313whp at 12 psi... and soon to be with a V2... 










_Modified by groupracer at 11:12 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (mark2.0aba)*

Best bang for your buck is to pick up a used AMS/C2 kit for any VR6-SC other than MK4 due to the engine mounts preventing the use of that kit on the MK4, V1's and V2's offer more power potential and are cheaper and easier to rebuild.


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_Best bang for your buck is to pick up a used AMS/C2 kit for any VR6-SC other than MK4 due to the engine mounts preventing the use of that kit on the MK4, V1's and V2's offer more power potential and are cheaper and easier to rebuild. 

Absolutely, what he said... see you soon Noah... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (groupracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groupracer* »_
Absolutely, what he said... see you soon Noah... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hope your ready for some new #'s... "A" Game has been brought.


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (DeckManDubs)*

So im assuming a v1 or v2 would be a direct replacement if you already have a v9?? As in the vf bracket I already have now would bolt right up?




_Modified by GLgod at 2:27 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (GLgod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLgod* »_So im assuming a v1 or v2 would be a direct replacement if you already have a v9?? As in the vf bracket I already have now would bolt right up?
_Modified by GLgod at 2:27 PM 3-23-2009_

no


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (GLgod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLgod* »_So im assuming a v1 or v2 would be a direct replacement if you already have a v9?? As in the vf bracket I already have now would bolt right up?


The V9 series and the V1/V2 use different gear cases, thus making the brackets non-interchangeable. Contact Phil @ Verdict Motorsports, he'll be able to answer any tech questions you have.


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
The V9 series and the V1/V2 use different gear cases, thus making the brackets non-interchangeable. Contact Phil @ Verdict Motorsports, he'll be able to answer any tech questions you have. 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (mark2.0aba)*

This can be done if TEN buyers could commit (can post more details if there is a real interest) C2 tried this over a year ago and could not get Five buyers to pay. 
MK3 12V for the the V1/V2 serpentine belt style.
C2 has the Chips , Injectors and MAF housings. 
6 and or 7 rib pulleys are made by Vortech. Single sided belts are available.
Deckman made a extra support bracket for the existing AMS & C2 Brackets.








http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=689
Used chargers are on fleaBay and Vortech can rebuild these chargers for $325 if supplied w/o gear or impeller damage.
Oil feed and return lines could be sourced locally. Same goes for piping.
Used kits are the best deal, but these could be pieced together for less than $2K if you can find a charger at the right price.
I could post A GB with pricing info, if its wanted.


----------



## Token (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_This can be done if TEN buyers could commit (can post more details if there is a real interest) C2 tried this over a year ago and could not get Five buyers to pay. 



Sign me up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I've been looking for brackets for the past 3 months for my V1 charger.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (Token)*

C2Motorsports would be willing to reproduce the SC brackets for the V1/V2 charger, if we were to get a quantity commitment. In order to offer the 6061 brackets at a reasonable market price, we would request a commitment of (10). If you are looking for V9 specific brackets, then you will need to contact VF, as they were the only company (that I recall) producing V9-12V brackets.
If there is an interest in a C2 SC GB for Brackets, please let me know, and we will absolutely put this in action.
C2Motorsports would include all necessary machined brackets for mounting a Vortech V1/V2 Charger to a 12V VR6 (MK3/MK4). This would also include our Dual Idler pulley assembly for additional belt wrap, and reduced belt slipping.

*Group Buy Link* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4326372


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:05 AM 4-7-2009_


----------



## Token (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: vr6 supercharger brackets? (C2Motorsports)*

Add me to the list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

